# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Anyone else hoping the world ends on 21st Dec

## sausage

Anyone else hoping the world ends on 21st December?

I will be standing on my roof with my arms raised to the sky......screaming take me, take me now!!!!

Hoping the world blows to smithereens so I don't have to suffer this depressing baldness anymore.

And all those twats that have taken the piss out of my baldness get smashed in the head by a meteor.

A few weeks to go and we will all be free of this depression that is balding.

----------


## Breaking Bald

> Anyone else hoping the world ends on 21st December?
> 
> I will be standing on my roof with my arms raised to the sky......screaming take me, take me now!!!!
> 
> Hoping the world blows to smithereens so I don't have to suffer this depressing baldness anymore.
> 
> And all those twats that have taken the piss out of my baldness get smashed in the head by a meteor.
> 
> A few weeks to go and we will all be free of this depression that is balding.


 Sadly I am kind of hoping that something happens, whether it be contact of some kind or the end of the world.

----------


## sausage

I am not suicidal whatsoever. But if the whole world ended in a claticlismic event and everyone died then that would help me get out of the depression I go through.

----------


## Breaking Bald

> I am not suicidal whatsoever. But if the whole world ended in a claticlismic event and everyone died then that would help me get out of the depression I go through.


 I know the feeling, there are many theories about what might happen on the 21st. One being that we may receive contact from an alien species. it would be nice if they relieved us all from this crazy corrupt monetary system and elevated us to a higher conciseness. Meanwhile bringing us technologies that cure mpb lol!

----------


## neversaynever

Dec 21st has never been about end of the world. The end of the mayan calender is tied to the Precession of the Equinoxs (the earths wobble as it spins).

The ancients believed than human behaviour is greatly effected by the earths position in the Precession. Greeks, indians, mayans, chinese, egyptians bla bla bla.

They believe 21 dec marks the very bottom of the iron age (the crappy of age for humans), and begins to climb back up from that day on (towards golden age).

An entire cycle is 26000 years.

That date is essentially the lowest point and turning point for man kind (age of greed, ego and disconnection from nature).

That mayan calender, just like every other ancient calander, is focused purely on the earths position relative to the moon and stars.

Theres no doubting the role of these types of calenders, but the mystery is why they chose to stop dead on that date. I think they claim civilzations are 're-born' every 5125 years, and the new one begins on dec 21. Whether that will be marked by some big event or not is anyones guess. Naturally in the west we always put it down as end of the world. Strange that  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Its no coincidence that December 21st is the suns solstice. These people lived by the stars.

All that said, if the world ended, Id want to run around Mad Max style fighting post-apocalyptic punks and hunting for gasoline.

----------


## Breaking Bald

So in this 'Golden Age' are humans non existent?

----------


## elnino

nope. i like christmas

----------


## neversaynever

> So in this 'Golden Age' are humans non existent?


 No. Its supposed to be when we are at our most intelligent, strongest, moral, connected with nature. All those civilizations have a 'age of man' thing. The ancient hindu (very different to modern hindu) calender stretches over one million years. They claim at the bottom of the iron age (age of maya which means age of prison) we live by greed and ego. Worship untalented idols. Weather becomes erratic around the world. We consume food that does us harm, including over reliance on meat. Disrespect nature. And we will be ruled by unfair taxes and money in general. Its interesting stuff even if one doesnt believe in it all.

People have always believed the moon can affect our behaviour, "lunacy" being one example. So maybe it all has some relevance. 

Im sticking with the mad max dream though  :Big Grin:

----------


## BigThinker

Maybe a super effective, cheap, unexpected treatment will be found, tested, and available for purchase on Dec 21st instead.

----------


## Exodus

> nope. i like christmas


 Don't forget Kwanzaa!

----------

